# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة أروى

## أحمد عبد الله حسين

*عملت أبياتا لابنة أحد زملائي فنشرها، وقدم لها بقوله:* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :*


*الإخوة الكرام :* 

*هذه قصيدة دبَّجها يَراع الأخ الفاضل والشاعر المكرم والصديق المحترم أحمد عبد الله ـ وفقه الله ـ بعد إلحاح مني عليه ومع كثرة أعماله ومشاغله ، سمح وقته بكتابتها ونظهما ،عن زهرتي ، ريحانة قلبي ، وتفاحة عيني ـ أروى ـ أقر الله عيني بها ، وحفظها المولى عز وجل من كل سوء ، وجعلها من الصالحات . آمين* 

*أكرر شكري وامتناني ، لأخي وشاعرنا الهمام ـ أحمد ـ فلكم سعدت بها لما أخبرني بأنه انتهى منها ، فأحببت أن تنظروها ، وتقرؤوها ، وتشاركوني سعادتي* 

*وهي مقطوعتان لي عن زهرة قلبي (أروى)* 

*النص الأول من بحر البسيط (مُسْتَفْعِلُنْ فَاعِلُنْ مُسْتَفْعِلُنْ فَـعِلُنْ):* 

*1- أروى حبيبةُ قلبي طِيلَةَ العمُـرِ = أروى بساتيـنُ زهْرٍ ذائـعٍ عَطِـرِ* 

*2- أروى سَلِيلةُ أحْسَابٍ ، فوالِدُها = نِعْمَ الأبُ المشفقُ الحاني على الثمرِ* 

*3- كأنَّ أسرةَ أروى جَنةٌ جمَعـتْ = مِنْ أيْنَعِ الزهْرِ ألوانًا مِـنَ الـدُّرَرِ* 




*النص الثاني من مجزوء الوافر (مُـفَاعَلَتُنْ مُفَاعَلَتُنْ):* 
*1 - أيـا أروى تحيَّاتِـي = أيـا أحلـى الهَـديـاتِ* 

*2- أدام اللهُ أُلْفَـتَـنـا = لدى حَالٍ وفـي الآتِـي* 

*3- وإنكِ زَهْـرةُ الدنيـا = ومُؤْنِسَـتِـي بأوقـاتـي* 

*4- دعوتُ اللهَ خالِقَنـا = بِـإعـلانٍ وإخـفـاتِ* 

*5- يباركَنـا ويحفظَنـا = مِـنَ اسْقـامٍ وآفــاتِ* 

*6- وينصرنا على الشيطا = نِ والجِـنِّ الخبيـثـاتِ* 

*7- ويَهديَنا إلـى حِفْـظٍ = لـقـرآنٍ وآيـــاتِ* 

*8- وأن نمشي على السُّنَّهْ = تُبلِّغـنـا لِـجَـنَّـاتِ* 

*9- وهَدْيَ الصحْبِ نَلْزمَهُ = فَهُـمْ خيـرُ الْبَـرِيَّـاتِ* 

*10- إلهي فاهدنا دومًـا = إلـى فضْـلٍ وخيـراتِ* 

*11 - وصُنْ أروى وجَمِّلْها = بـأخـلاقٍ حمـيـداتِ* 

*12 - وباركْ رزقَها وارفـعْ = لها فـي الخيـرِ رايـات* 



*************  


*انتهى كلام أبي أروى* 


*وأقول بعد أن استأذنته في ذلك :* 

*أهدي المقطوعة الثانية إلى جميع أولاد المسلمين ؛ حيث أرى من الخير أن يحفظها أولادهم ذكورا وإناثا ؛ لما قصدتُه فيها من توجيهات وفضائل أراها نافعة بإذن الله وتوفيق وفضله سبحانه وتعالى.* 
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*أحمد عبد الله حسين*

----------


## حسن الحضري

أخي العزيز:
قولك:   وأن نمشي على السُّنَّهْ
فيه خطأ عروضي؛ لأن التفعيلة هنا يجب أن تنتهي بساكن، والهاء هنا -أو التاء المغلقة- ليست ساكنة وإنا تسكينك إياها هنا بحجة العروض غير صحيح.. وشعرك عذب رقيق
                               وفقك الله.

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

جزاك الله خيرًا شاعرنا الحبيب.



> فيه خطأ عروضي


لم أفهم وجه الخطأ أخي؛ فالرجاء التوضيح.

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

الأبيات رقيقة جميلة ! ، أحسن الله إليك ..
وحفظ أروى وولداها الكريم ، وأقرّ عينه بها ..

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> أخي العزيز:
> قولك: وأن نمشي على السُّنَّهْ
> فيه خطأ عروضي؛ لأن التفعيلة هنا يجب أن تنتهي بساكن، والهاء هنا -أو التاء المغلقة- ليست ساكنة وإنا تسكينك إياها هنا بحجة العروض غير صحيح.. وشعرك عذب رقيق
> وفقك الله.


 بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
من أين هذا التخطيء؟
هلا أفدتمونا!

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> جزاك الله خيرًا شاعرنا الحبيب.


وإياكم أبا أروى الحبيب
تحياتي

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> الأبيات رقيقة جميلة ! ، أحسن الله إليك ..
> وحفظ أروى وولداها الكريم ، وأقرّ عينه بها ..


 وإليكم أحسن الله تعالى
آمين آمين

----------

